# Knit infinity scarf--Pixie Dust Infinity Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Cuddle up in this enchanted neck warmer knitted in a luscious color! This long loop can be wrapped around twice to give added warmth! The lacy pattern features simple to knit textured lace on the sides which border a central strip of lace. It is an easy to learn pattern which repeats quickly. You may make this shorter or longer or knit with a finer yarn or a chunky yarn to make it your own fashion statement!
It is worked in one long strip, then, joined at the ends with the Kitchener stitch.

Finished Measurements are: 55" long x 5 1/2" wide. (Unblocked)

Yarn: About 300--384 yards sport weight. Sample was knitted using 2 balls Knitpicks Brava Sport; 100% Premium Acrylic; 273 yards/100grams; in colorLady Slipper.

Needles and Notions: Size--U.S. 5 straight needles and 1 spare to pick up stitches; yarn needle to work Kitchener stitch and sew in ends; 2-3 yards of contrasting, heavier yarn to work provisional cast on with.

You can find this pattern for sale in my Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy pattern stores for $3.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pixie-dust-infinity-scarf

http://www.etsy.com/listing/215278893/pixie-dust-infinity-scarf


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty scarf fabulous work and colour. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the color and design. Beautiful knitting


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

You create such lovely patterns and do such nice work. Always a pleasure to view your posts.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So pretty .....love your creations


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Such a charming scarf.Beautiful work and colour.Love the name Pixie Dust. :-D


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice work ..xo WS


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

